# Argos 22 weeks - 60lbs - Black & Red Male



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry for the bad pics I need to fix the camera he sure got big fast

URL=http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/ruger2011/media/IMG_2801.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

good looking pooch you have there


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

He looks great!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Man Django is also 22 weeks born 01/29/13 and he is just 50lbs. Your boy is going to be over 95lbs ! my guess. He sure is a looker Id love to have a black/red like him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. i love the puppy coat and the dark face.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes he is a big boy and I don't know how lol he is an extreamly picky eater we have tried so many different foods  he cannot be on raw because of immune issues in our house 

His sire was nearly 120lbs (WGSL) and his dam (Czech) was 85lbs or 95lbs so he is going to be a big boy most people that see him think he is already and adult. I kind of hope he doesn't get much over 100lbs he is so heavy to keep on carrying up my stairs.



mharrisonjr26 said:


> Man Django is also 22 weeks born 01/29/13 and he is just 50lbs. Your boy is going to be over 95lbs ! my guess. He sure is a looker Id love to have a black/red like him.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

curedba said:


> Yes he is a big boy and I don't know how lol he is an extreamly picky eater we have tried so many different foods  he cannot be on raw because of immune issues in our house
> 
> His sire was nearly 120lbs (WGSL) and his dam (Czech) was 85lbs or 95lbs so he is going to be a big boy most people that see him think he is already and adult. I kind of hope he doesn't get much over 100lbs he is so heavy to keep on carrying up my stairs.


LOL good luck with that. If that is his sire and dams actual weight, I dont see how he wont be at least 105 lbs. My male is probably going to be lighter then his mom and I think a 85lbs male is a large dog.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

He is already too big at 60lbs lol but that is ok more to love I guess  no one will mess with him for sure haha



mharrisonjr26 said:


> LOL good luck with that. If that is his sire and dams actual weight, I dont see how he wont be at least 105 lbs. My male is probably going to be lighter then his mom and I think a 85lbs male is a large dog.


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I just thought I would add this info we measured Argos last night and he was 59.7cm/ 23.5 inches at the shoulders and weighs 62 pounds.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow, look at that handsome boy grow!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

He is very handsome, thanks for sharing him with us. :wub:


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Any pictures of his parents?
I know my neighbors' WGSL is over 100, he's also obese. 

He's handsome.


----------



## iWorstLuck (May 26, 2013)

Wow! he looks great and is going to be HUGE!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lets have an update for Argos weight. Django is a hair shy of 65lbs today.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous!!!! Love the eyes. I would like to have a Black/Red someday.


----------



## Jess (Oct 31, 2010)

Good looking boy! I would love a black and red, I've been told my boy is but I dont think he is. Sounds like he is definitely going to be a big boy.
Weighed mine yesterday and he is 31.5kg (69 lbs I think?) and he is 8 months. People already think he's an adult!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He. Is. GORGEOUS!


----------

